# New Rifle



## Totentanz (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually my first rifle...  I just picked up a Marlin in .17 HMR.  I want to start working on my shooting, and it just made sense to go with an inexpensive rimfire where a) the gun doesn't cost as much and b) where I don't have to worry as much about the cost of ammo (although even rimfire's gone up in the last year).  I'm only killing paper here (not a hunter) so paying more for centerfire (even though it is a bit sexier) doesn't really make much sense.

I'm also in the process of setting up and zeroing the scope that I purchased with it.  If anyone has tips for doing so, they're definitely welcome.  The only weapon I've ever zero'ed was the M16 at basic, so I understand how it's done, but I'm not very experienced at doing so.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 20, 2009)

Worthless without pics


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeroing is an exercise in grouping, and then moving the group so it's POA POI - point of aim point of impact.  Without knowing anything about your gun/scope.  I would say -- place yourself 25 yards away from your target, _that's generally a good distance to do this from because it makes your groups easier to adjust since hopefully they'll be nice and tight. _ Get in a good tight prone position, a beanbag or something soft like that to rest your weapon on is nice for grouping exercises. 

From there it's the same way you did it with the M-16 - take three shots - (hopefully they're in a tight group), adjust your scope accordingly, take three more shots, and so on and so forth until you achieve POA POI. :2c:


----------



## Chad (Jul 23, 2009)

Totentanz said:


> ..I'm also in the process of setting up and zeroing the scope that I purchased with it.  If anyone has tips for doing so, they're definitely welcome.



What is the scope?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 23, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Worthless without pics



2X here too............... no photos, never happened.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 23, 2009)

Chad said:


> What is the scope?



Not sure the exact model, but it's a Bushnell Banner series, 40mm obj lens, wide angle.  I know it has the number on the scope, I'll check it out.

Wookie - thanks for the advice.  That sounds very much like the game plan. :)

I'm heading out to a local range in about an hour or so... pics should be forthcming :)


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 24, 2009)

So the rifle range at the club wasn't operating last night... pics are up anyway.


----------

